# Coffee Pods



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

At the moment I am using a Tassimo pod machine,Which leaks water when I use it. I do prefer Starbucks coffee, can one buy their coffee pods in the UK anyone know.Do not want to buy a machine I cannot use.
Yes I know I should have a bean to cup machine, but it takes too long to make more than 5 cups when visitors arrive, I do not want a filter machine either.

cabby


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I make the coffee before my visitors arrive, keeping it in a coffee pot to serve whenever, topping it up as and when.

No problems.

Drew

Forgot to mention I have a bean to cup machine.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

We have a Tassimo coffee machine and I am very fond of the Costa cappuccino that it makes. Can't say I've noticed any leaks. I've not seen any Starbucks pods in the shops at all. A few minutes ago I made myself a Cadbury hot chocolate with it and it was delicious.

Nick.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

As far as I know, no-one makes compatible pods for Tassimo machine unlike Nespresso where you can get compatibles from Lidl and Tesco to name but two.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes Drew, but one cannot serve a cappuccino that has been standing.we get people who drop in on us, which we enjoy,as we have an open door at our place, as it were.
Just that we have had about 4 Tassimo machines now, I give them away to family members after a year if they want them as we change colour when the wife wants the kitchen redecorated.:wink2:This last one has sprung a leak, which according to mr Google is not unusual, but none of our previous ones leaked.

I do prefer the starbucks coffee for taste, thankfully we have 2 near us. Unlike my cousin in Canada who has a 50 mile drive to get to a Starbucks, which gives her the strength to drive the 50 miles back.:wink2::wink2: 

Mind you if many more friends kick the bucket I will buy a bean to cup machine.>>

There are no compatibles for tassimo as you say. Yet, but I could if I was not in the UK or the EU. can I blame them for this.

cabby


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Cabby, dare I say it but don't mention it to Kev, I have just replaced our ten year old Krups machine with a Miele. Expensive, yes but at my age I can't take what I have with me so I may as well enjoy it.

I was a little hesitant at first but in the end I succumbed, and I don't regret it.

When we went for a demonstration at our local dealers the coffee machine was on a worktop next to a sink with a warning notice on a tap:

*Beware, the water from this tap is boiling.*

On investigation I found that the water from the tap came from a "QUOOKER" To cut a long story short we bought one and I can honestly say, The best ever kitchen appliance we have ever bought.

Have a quick look.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would have a quick look, but at what no link.As you say cannot take it with you. quiet kev is watching.:frown2:

cabby

Just had a reply from Starbucks about pods, yes you can get them http://store.starbucks.co.uk/verismo/coffee-verismo-pods,en_GB,sc.html


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Links as requested.

http://www.quooker.co.uk/

http://www.miele.co.uk/domestic/coffee-machines-2522.htm?mat=10016680&name=CM_6310


----------

